# New bait/tackle store?



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

There's a pretty nice looking shop opening up on Manchester Road in the Save-A-Lot plaza. From what I could see, they're in the process of setting up and had a good sized selection of plastics. Anyone know the name/owner of this shop?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

That's a buddy of a friend of mine opening up the shop. I was told that the owner will have something for everyone's style of fishing, including a decent selection of Lake Erie tackle.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I talked to my buddy a little while ago. The place is going to be called Land Big Fish. The owner's names are Jeff and Gary. The shop will be 8,000 square feet of fishing tackle. No opening date at this time, but I'll find out.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

It will be nice to have a specialty store that will probably provide a wider selection than wally world. I expect to pay a little increase in price, but if the service and product selection is there, so am I!

Thanks for the update Het!


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Where is it exactly located? In relation to Norton Marine for example. I hope it lasts longer than other Manchester Rd. bait and tackle shops of yesteryear.

Buick


----------



## big_flop (Jun 13, 2007)

It's the plaza with save-a-lot and harbor freight, between save a lot and the bar thats in there


----------



## big_flop (Jun 13, 2007)

sorry i didnt say its north of norton marine


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That's Coventry Plaza .


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Got it. Thanks guys.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

is that also the gun shop that recently opened up or is there akso a new bait shop in the same plaza???


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

have ordered numerous items from www.landbigfish.com Imagine the same company ??? Ifso...Great service online!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

worminator said:


> is that also the gun shop that recently opened up or is there akso a new bait shop in the same plaza???



Totally different. The newer gun store, The Gun Shop, is owned by the same guy that used to have The Deer Hunter.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

MAKtackle said:


> have ordered numerous items from www.landbigfish.com Imagine the same company ??? Ifso...Great service online!



I was told it is the same company.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Het, any word on when they are opening the store? Thanks  WB


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

No word yet. I'll find out, though.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Thanks Het  WB


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I stopped by the new store today. They weren't open for business yet, but I got a chance to speak with the owner.

This place is huge, and they have everything. If you are a bass fisherman, you'll be in heaven. They had thousands of bags of soft plastics alone (three isles full). They had a huge selection of quality reels, with a very large selection of rods to boot. They had isle after isle of crank baits.

Lake Erie fishermen will be pleased to know that also have a very nice selection of trolling spoons, as well as Dipsys, Jet Divers, snubbers, and Reef Runners.

The grand opening will be September 22nd. They will have door prizes and some contests going on.

I also told the new owner about OGF. He is anxious to check out the site and look into becoming a site sponsor.

They are still stocking the shelves, but I snapped a few photos while I was there.


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

Where exactally is this store? Thanks..


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Coventry Plaza, Manchester Road.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Wow!! How awesome is that?? Thanks for the update Het  WB


----------



## FlyFisher (May 14, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. That's very close to home.


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

In Akron huh? not familar with Akron that much..


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

That place looks loaded!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Sept 22!

Can they open like tomorrow!!!

I want to go tomorrow!!!!


----------



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

Right around the corner from work!!!! Sweet deal!!!!


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Hope they can last more than a year without going under.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

With BPS supposedly coming to Akron....only time will tell.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

If Bass Pro comes to Akron every small tackle shop in the
area will likely go down.Theres no way the little guy can
compete with BPS,Gander,Dicks,Walmart,Kmart and add
the fact that just about every carryout,drive through 
and gas station near water sells live bait.The days of
the small tackle shop being a good idea are about 
over already without BSP in the picture.

Not to mention online ordering.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I think if they keep their prices in line, they should be fine. People that open/own tackle shops usually do it because they have a passion for the sport. Bass Pro and the bigger mail order, department type stores are in it for the almighty dollar. I can't count how many times I've been in one of the big stores when a parent with a teenager asks an employee advice on what would be a good starter fishing pole, and the guy with the "Hello My Name Is" badge hands them a rig suitable for 400 pound halibut, and recommends having it spooled with 100 pound test line.

I would rather spend my money at a ma and pa type store, rather than hand it over to a store that hands the profits over to their share holder board.


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

PAYARA said:


> If Bass Pro comes to Akron ........
> 
> If is a very big two letter word!! The State of Ohio isn't the greatest state for big businesses. Cabelas for instance---Dundee, MICHIGAN & Wheeling, WEST VIRGINA....hmmm not Ohio. I heard the Mayor of Toledo was forcing BPS to take a piece of land HE wanted them to build on, and they pulled out. When is this new tackle shop going to open? I'm tired of driving to Canton or Strongsville to buy a $4 bag 'o worms! They could make a good living if thier stuff is in "good" inventory.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

That's when they open, but I'm going to try to stop by this coming saturday or sunday and see if I can meet the owner. Seems like the place is FINALLY going to have everything I need/want!

I'm sick and tired of ordering online, not being at my place when the shipment arrives, and then having to run out to the DC to pick it up!:S 

From Het's above pictures, it looks like these guys have some purchasing power, so hopefully they'll keep their prices in line...

I'm looking forward to it and I'll be there on 9/22!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I agree - especially since they will be the only tackle shop around portage lakes! I'd much rather go there than dicks or gander - I hate those places! You can never find good deals there - or what you're looking for, for that matter........

I can't wait till this place opens up!! I just hope he keeps his prices reasonable..........

he should do fairly well - in that area. I know there's been TONS of times I've needed something while at or going to Portage and had to suffer without because there's nothing around there!

For example - when I fished that T couple weeks back - needed a weigh bag - and had to do without because there's nowhere near there to get one!!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The "Grand Opening" is on September 22nd. The owner said that they will be open for business a week or two earlier.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Ohh man that place should only be 35 from my house, looks like a very nice and stocked store, I hope to visit often, HET thanks for the pics and update on this place.


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

The owner is a friend of mine- great guy... Same people as landbigfish.com- I haven't been down to look at the shop yet but I am impressed with the pics, and I know they run a good business with landbigfish so the shop should be a nice addition to the area.


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

I stopped by Saturday morning, and WOW!! This is the place for all your fishing stuff. These guys aren't friends of mine or people I know, but let me tell you all this place is bigger than the Rodmakers Shoppe and full of fishin' stuff. I think I'll get to know them better when they see me twice a week! LOL


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

this place def. is stocked... i could see all the nose prints and drool on the glass from the fishermen stopping and looking


----------



## LandBigFish (Aug 18, 2007)

Hello Everyone, My name is Jeff Cady, I am the owner of the new store, LandBigFish. We are located in in Coventry Plaza, 3333 Manchester Rd. Here are some details about the store and our grand opening.

Our grand opening is Saturday, September 22nd from 9AM to 7PM. Hightlights include:

-FLW Champion, Scott Suggs will be there, as well as FLW Pro Dave LeFevre. 
-Multiple door prizes every 20 minutes, ALL DAY LONG
-2007-08 Ranger boats will be on display, courtesy of Vic's Sports Center
-Free food and drink
-Kids casting contest
-Mapquest link if you are not from the area.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...nchester+Rd&city=Akron&state=oh&zipcode=44319

WE HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT, WORTH THE DRIVE, SHOULD BE A GOOD DAY, LOTS OF FUN. Ask for Jeff and tell me seen the post!

OUR STORE

8000 square feet, nothing but fishing tackle. 100 foot wall of Zoom products, 60 foot wall of Berkley, plus complete product lines for many manufacturers. It is bass fisherman's heaven, but we have covered if your into Walleye, Catfish or other game fish. For you club guys, we have a 800 foot club area lined with a big screen and mounted Ranger boat seats for seating, so see me if you want to hold your meetings there. 

We should be open sometime next week before the grad opening, so by and see us. Hope to see to see you guys soon. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## bassin420 (Apr 30, 2004)

Welcome to the site Jeff and I am sure you will have a good turnout on the 22nd from what I have seen looking through the windows. I have to say tho, you are really killing me with the wait. I shop at savealot right next door and everytime I am there I want to come over and it is still not open. I cant wait to see your lake erie section and look forward to browsing the bass section but I have to tell that you better have alot of berkley plastics if you want me and my crews business Hint hint. I'll see you at the grand opening and will be sure to introduce myself. Chris


----------



## JoJo (Oct 10, 2006)

Hot Dog !!!

It will be good to have a a well stocked fishing supply store within a mile of home !!!

Welcome to Coventry LBF !!!


----------



## jremines (Sep 11, 2007)

sounds like a blast..count me in.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's the link to the information on their grand opening.

http://www.wkyc.com/outdoors/news_article.aspx?storyid=74335


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Your store sounds pretty sweet. I'll definately be giving you lots of my money in the future.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice idea to get a that foothold before the possible Bass Pro Shops comes to the area.
While the major retailers rule the world there will always be a market for the specialty stores especially when it comes to bass fisherman!

Much success to LBF!


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

I also shop at Save-a-Lot next door, so you'll probably have a customer once every 2 weeks out of me. I must admit that I also pressed the bill of my hat up against the glass to see what was inside!

Excellent to hear about the baits that you'll be carrying and I can't wait to stop by. Man, I feel like a kid having a dollar to buy 100ct bags of swedish fish again! 

This bassing/catfishing/steelheading/walleye guy is happy to have a REAL TACKLE SHOP nearby...sorry Wally World, you're just not cutting it!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Do you carry any muskie stuff? Didn't really see any on the web site.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Excellent! A real tackle shop within a short lunchtime commute from the boiler factory in ba-ba-town.


----------

